# Crocodile and Shark Clash in Battle Down Under



## News Bot (May 27, 2008)

*Published:* 27-May-08 05:40 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

It is being heralded as the clash of the titans – the moment when a crocodile and a shark went head to head in the wilds of Australia, and the shark came off second best.

*Read More...*


----------



## Tirilia (May 27, 2008)

Old news? Didnt someone already post this up?

Its still cool...


----------



## Stergo (May 27, 2008)

Look how small the shark is, it shouldn't have even made the papers its so unevenly matched.


----------



## cockney red (May 27, 2008)

Same size bull shark = different result.


----------



## Beano05 (May 28, 2008)

I catch bull sharks that size all the time at the East Alligator river (a hotspot for crocs) NT, I have seen indigenous locals catch and leave them behind after fishing. This crocodile could have picked a dead one of the bank. Still not a full size shark


----------



## Dipcdame (May 28, 2008)

wow, I agree about the size of the shark......... you sure it's not an oversized barramundi?????? LOL!! Poor little blighter, not a big fan of sharks, but what an awful way to go!


----------

